# Whatsapp on Nokia X2-01



## justme101 (Jul 27, 2012)

So i am in a office where we have decided to communicate through whatsapp and 4 out of 5 people have the nokia x2-01 cell phone. I tried to install the software on all their phones, two of them were successful and on the other two i got errors like:

1. Cannot connect to server http error #35

2. i cannot go past the nickname choosing screen , i enter any name and click save but the screen just reloads and i cannot move ahead.

Help me out guys..!!!


----------

